# Darf mir neues Notebook kaufen,aber welches?



## Bernard (8 Oktober 2009)

Max.Preis ca.1500 Euro

Verwendungszweck: Programmierung S7/WINCCFLEX,Beckhoff,Inbetriebnahme.
Kein spiegelndes Display
Am besten noch mit COM1,PCMCIA


----------



## Hans.S (8 Oktober 2009)

> Verwendungszweck: Programmierung S7/WINCCFLEX,Beckhoff,Inbetriebnahme.
> Kein spiegelndes Display
> Am besten noch mit COM1,PCMCIA


Dann weist Du ja genau was Du brauchst, der Rest ist Geschmackssache.

mfg.Hans


----------



## MatMer (8 Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub er möchte eher Erfahrungen / Tipps zu Herstellern inclusive Modellen...

Bei uns wird das Dell Latidude D520 verwendet. Das hat PCMCIA (1x) und eine echte COM Schnittstelle. Das Display spiegelt nicht. Ist aber sicherlich keine Highend Lösung...

Ich glaub die Highend Lösung schlecht hin hat doch Markus, oder nicht?


----------



## derwestermann (8 Oktober 2009)

Habe mir vor 1,5 Jahren ein Samsung P55 zugelegt. Das hat COM1 und PCMCIA, von wegen CP5512, CP5511 tut da auch nicht mehr.
Was mir wichtig war, kein Kinoformat-Display und das hat die Kiste.

Bin so weit ganz zufrieden, nur der Akku ist nicht so prall und man muß aufpassen, daß man nur die Treiber installiert, die man braucht.

Inzwischen Linuxe ich auf dem Teil und mache S7 unter XP in einer VMWare. Online gehe ich da mit TCP/IP oder dem CP5711. Letzteres habe ich allerdings noch nicht online gehabt.

Mein nächstes Notebook hat einen Apfel auf dem Rücken. Es sei denn, das mit dem CP5711 funzt gar nicht.


----------



## Bernard (8 Oktober 2009)

*Ich glaub die Highend Lösung schlecht hin hat doch Markus*

Welcher Markus und was für ein Notebook hat er.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Oktober 2009)

Der Admin Markus... ich glaube er hat einen Alienware


----------



## Bernard (8 Oktober 2009)

*Mein nächstes Notebook hat einen Apfel auf dem Rücken*

Willst du Leopard dann plattmachen und MS OS aufspielen? Oder über VM arbeiten.


----------



## cth (8 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Bernhard,

ich habe selber ein Tecra S10 von Toshiba und bin super zufrieden damit.

Es erfüllt alle Deiner angegebenen Kriterien.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2009)

derwestermann schrieb:


> Mein nächstes Notebook hat einen Apfel auf dem Rücken. Es sei denn, das mit dem CP5711 funzt gar nicht.



Jawoll, das wird bei mir auch so.

@Bernard
2 Möglichkeiten

1. Man kann auf den neuen Intel-Appels mit Boot-Camp MacOS und Windows parallel installieren und Booten.
2. Man nimmt eine VM, z.Bsp. VMWare-Fusion oder Parallels und startet das unter MacOS.

VM-Ware gefällt mit etwas besser, Beckhoff Twincat läuft darunter übrigens auch, unter Parallels 3.0 ebenfalls, aber unter Parallels 4.0 nicht!

Bei mit steht nochmal der Test von VM-Ware und dem NetlinkPro aus, sollte aber eigentlich problemlos gehen. Einen CP5711 zum testen hab ich leider nicht in Reichweite.


----------



## TagebauCoder (8 Oktober 2009)

Was bewegt euch zum Obstrücken? Arbeite mit FieldPG M & M2.


----------



## Bernard (8 Oktober 2009)

*Mein nächstes Notebook hat einen Apfel auf dem Rücken. Es sei denn, das mit dem CP571*

CP 5711 müßte,weil USB,bei VM laufen.
Aber wie verhält sich ein MAC mit Windows?Sind die Notebooks dann immer noch so rattenscharf


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2009)

TagebauCoder schrieb:


> Was bewegt euch zum Obstrücken? Arbeite mit FieldPG M & M2.



Ich hab im Büro einen Mac. Der war einmal kaputt, ok, aber ansonsten hab ich nie großartige Probleme mit Software oder Hardware. Siemens-PG ist mir A zu teuer und B zu leistungsschwach, da immer mindestens eine Generation hinterher. Das kann inzwischen vielleicht besser sein, aber wie so oft, hat man mal gegen etwas Bedenken, dauerst es lange, bis sowas vom Hersteller wieder wettgemacht werden kann.


----------



## TagebauCoder (8 Oktober 2009)

Dem Leistungsschwach muss ich zustimmen. Stabilität und Schnittstellen 1a - würden den Anforderungen entsprechen - der Preis allerdings gaanz und gar nicht.

Ich muss mit den Dingern arbeiten, selbige zum Glück aber nicht zahlen.


----------



## Bernard (8 Oktober 2009)

*Was bewegt euch zum Obstrücken? Arbeite mit FieldPG M & M2*

Leider kann man FPG`s nur mit Software kaufen,der werde ich nichts mit meinen 1500 Kröten.


----------



## TagebauCoder (8 Oktober 2009)

Ansonsten habe ich Top-Erfahrungen mit HP. Weiss aber nicht ob da alle Schnittstellen funzenuckeln, da ich das privat nutze.


----------



## Andy79 (8 Oktober 2009)

Ich würde beim Kauf vor allem auf ein hochauflösendes Display achten. Standard XGA/WXGA ist zum Programmieren imho suboptimal.

Derzeit arbeite ich mit einem HP 6710b, kann dies aber nicht wirklich weiterempfehlen. Hat eben besagtes WXGA Display, nach nun 2 Jahren den ersten Akku verschlissen, erstes Netzteil ist auch kaputt und 2 von 4 USB Port sind ausgefallen.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2009)

Bernard schrieb:


> Leider kann man FPG`s nur mit Software kaufen,der werde ich nichts mit meinen 1500 Kröten.



Echt? Die gabs früher aber auch ohne Software. Vielleicht hängen die das nur nicht an den großen Nagel! Aber auch da biste mit 1,5T wohl noch nicht dabei.


----------



## Bernard (8 Oktober 2009)

*Echt? Die gabs früher aber auch ohne Software*

Das ist mir neu! Werde Morgen mal beim VB anrufen und nachfragen.Mal sehen ob er für 1500.- Flocken den Telephonhörer abnimmt.


----------



## TagebauCoder (8 Oktober 2009)

Gibts mit Trial-Lizenz. Trotzdem läuft da für 1500 nix.


----------



## zotos (8 Oktober 2009)

IMHO ist ein Siemens Field PG ein unhandliche Briefbeschwerer und die tollen online Schnittstellen sind ein Witz.

Das beste ist aber die Tastatur die erstens eine unterirdische Haptik an den Tag legt, doppelt und dreifach beschriftete Tasten aufweist und Funktionen wie Home (Pos1) und End nur mit der Tastenkombinationen +FN zurverfügungstellt *kotz* Die Tastatur hat sicher kein Programierer entwickelt.


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2009)

Die Lifebook E von Fujitsu (früher Fujitsu-Siemens) sind auch sehr ordentlich. Verwenden wir seit Jahren ohne viel Probleme.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## Bernard (8 Oktober 2009)

*Die Lifebook E von Fujitsu (früher Fujitsu-Siemens) sind auch sehr ordentlich. Verwen*

Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit einem Siemens-Fujtsu Celsius 240H.Bin eigentlich auch zufrieden,aber die Kiste ist schon 4 Jahre alt.Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Nachfolgegenerationen dieser Baureihe?


----------



## Hans.S (8 Oktober 2009)

http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Notebooks-14-bis-15-4-Zoll--index/index/id/685/
Auf dieser Seite kann man sich 33 verschiedene Notebooks je nach Anforderung sortieren lassen.
mfg.Hans


----------



## derwestermann (9 Oktober 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Bei mit steht nochmal der Test von VM-Ware und dem NetlinkPro aus, sollte aber eigentlich problemlos gehen. Einen CP5711 zum testen hab ich leider nicht in Reichweite.


 
Ich schon, aber keine CPU.


----------



## derwestermann (9 Oktober 2009)

TagebauCoder schrieb:


> Was bewegt euch zum Obstrücken? Arbeite mit FieldPG M & M2.


 
Windows ist ja schon für sich 'ne Bushaltestelle, aber auf 'nem Field-PG wird's zur Strafe....


----------



## derwestermann (9 Oktober 2009)

TagebauCoder schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich Top-Erfahrungen mit HP. Weiss aber nicht ob da alle Schnittstellen funzenuckeln, da ich das privat nutze.


 
Bei meinem derzeitigen Kunden, darf ich mein eigenes PG nicht mitnehmen und habe einen HP nc6400 gestellt bekommen.
Bis auf das grindige Kinoformat ist das Teil ok. Vor allem der Akku ist spektakulär. Fast immer auf der Dockingstation und dennoch mindestens 1,5 Stunden Arbeitszeit. Da ziehe ich echt den Hut.
Ich arbeite mit einer USB-RS232-Schnittstelle an dem Gerät und bin überall draufgekommen, wo ich mußte. S5 war nicht dabei.


----------



## Bernard (14 November 2009)

*Neues Notebook*

So die Suche hat ein Ende.Nachdem noch etwas Geld locker gemacht wurde habe ich mich für ein MYSN Notebook entschieden.
Folgende Daten:
I7 820 CPU
Solidstate Festplatte 256 GB
4 GB RAM 1333 FSB
15,6"6 Zoll Monitor
Windows 7 64 Bit Ultimate
Das Ding geht ab wie eine Rakete.
S7  und seine Verwandten laufen unter Virtuell-Windows-XP wie wahnsinnig.
Jetzt brauche ich noch eine Ankopplungsmöglichkeit für die Kisten ohne Ethernet,denke da an Deltalogic.

Viele Grüße Bernard


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 November 2009)

sag mal bernard, wie hat mann sich das mit der solid state festplatte 
vorzustellen, bootet das ding dann schneller?


----------



## Bernard (14 November 2009)

*Solid state Festplatte*

Mir wurde erklärt das die Zugriffszeiten mindestens doppelt so schnell währen wie normalen Platten.Ich habe das subjektive  Gefühl als währe es Echtzeit(freu,Freu,Freu).Nach Eingabe des Passwortes bin ich in ca. 15 Sec. im Internet.Ob das nun allein an der Festplatte liegt glaube ich nicht.Auch Virtuell-Windows-XP
ist wahrsinnig schnell.Bin im Augenblick ganz aus dem Häuschen.


----------



## Eliza (14 November 2009)

Das klingt ja schonmal gut. ABER: Hast du schon irgendwas vom großen S installiert? Wäre interessant wie schnell es dann noch ist....


----------



## Bernard (14 November 2009)

*BiG S*

Siemens ist für das was ich brauche vollständig installiert,und läuft auf der VirtullenMaschine Windows-Virtuell-XP.
Folgende Installationen von S7
S7 Prof.
WIN_CC_FLEX
Higraph
Distributed Safty
online Verbindung Ethernet funzt.

Viele grüße Bernard


----------



## Eliza (14 November 2009)

Dann halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, wie es sich im alltag bewährt. ich brauche auch bald mal ein neues pg und bisher klingt es ja nicht schlecht.


----------



## com (14 November 2009)

hi,

wie lautet die genaue bezeichnung vom book?
solid state 250GB,  sollte das ding dann über 3000,- kosten?

ich wollte dich davor warnen, ein macbook zu kaufen(ist aber schon zu spät). Es gibt da bei macs diese verflickste maus-beschleunigung, die man so gut wie gar nicht ausschalten kann. Es zeigt sich dann auch unter parallels im windoof. also vorsicht!

PS: ich würde IBM empfehlen (auf keinen Fall HP!!!)

gruß
com


----------



## Bernard (14 November 2009)

*Notebookkosten 3000 Euro ?*

Typbezeichnung  mySN® XMG6 15,6"
Mit Solid State,CPU Erhöhung und Softeware MS W7 64 Ultimate liegst bei 2400.


----------



## com (14 November 2009)

Bernard schrieb:


> Typbezeichnung  mySN® XMG6 15,6"
> Mit Solid State,CPU Erhöhung und Softeware MS W7 64 Ultimate liegst bei 2400.



ich kenn die marke nicht, warum hast du dich dafür entschieden? kam die empfehlung aus dem freundekreis oder wie kamst du auf das gute stück?

Tastatur ist geil, ist das book laut? (lüfter)

gruß


----------



## bike (14 November 2009)

com schrieb:


> PS: ich würde IBM empfehlen (auf keinen Fall HP!!!)
> 
> gruß
> com



Also ich arbeite seit 1991 nur mit HP und habe keinerlei Einschränkungen oder Probleme.
Die Rechern wurden nur ab und an erneuert, weil einfach die Technik etwas zu alt wurde.
Zur Zeit habe ich ein dv 8286ea würde das immer wieder kaufen und jedem empfehlen.
Der Rechner läuft unter openSuse und mit VMware alles was Siemens ist.

bike


----------



## UniMog (14 November 2009)

HP von bike ist ok *ACK*

Ich mache alles mit Dell M6400... läuft 1A kann ich nur empfehlen.
Schön ist PCMCIA und ExpressCard..... das hat nicht jedes Notebook.
Und wer mit einem CP5511 oder 5512 arbeitet weiß das zu schätzen

gruß


----------



## Bernard (14 November 2009)

*ich kenn die marke nicht, warum hast du dich dafür entschieden?*

Habe nach einem I7 Notebook im Internet gesucht,die Testergebnisse waren vielversprechend und der  Preis akzeptabel.
Leise ist es nicht gerade,spielt aber für meinen  Verwendungszweck keine grosse  Rolle. Im Büro arbeite ich mit einem Big Tower Quadro der ist um einiges lauter.


----------



## dakny (15 November 2009)

Hallo

was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass zwei - in meinen Augen - wichtige Punkte in den Erörterungen meiner Kollegen fehlen: und zwar einmal der Support im Schadensfall und zum anderen die Hitzeentwicklung im Dauerbetrieb!

Wir verwenden im Unternehmen Dell-Notebooks, sitze gerade selber an einem D830. Diese Teile sind leise und entwickeln auch dank der Centrinos nicht die Hitze von Überzüchteten Desktop-Prozessor-Boliden. Auch die Akkulaufzeit ist enorm, da kann man auch mal für 2-3 Stunden zum E/A-Check in der Anlage sitzen. Hinzu kommt geringes Gewicht!
Einzig die Robustheit von Toughbooks oder Field-PGs kann logischerweise nicht erreicht werden und wenn dann mal doch eins der Notebooks über den Jordan geht, können Ersatzteile schnell herangeschafft werden. Hier meine ich erstens die eigene Firma und zweitens den Dell-Support.

Nur mal so angedacht.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## bike (15 November 2009)

dakny schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> was mich ein wenig wundert ist, dass zwei - in meinen Augen - wichtige Punkte in den Erörterungen meiner Kollegen fehlen: und zwar einmal der Support im Schadensfall und zum anderen die Hitzeentwicklung im Dauerbetrieb!



Also ich habe meine Rechner öfter tagelang angeschalten. Wenn die Duoprozessoren mit 1GHz betrieben werden, läuft nicht einmal der Lüfter.  



dakny schrieb:


> Auch die Akkulaufzeit ist enorm, da kann man auch mal für 2-3 Stunden zum E/A-Check in der Anlage sitzen. Hinzu kommt geringes Gewicht!


Also das kann HP auch. Nach 2-3 Stunden jenachdem was getan wird schreit der Rechner nach Saft.

Zu den Ersatzteilen kann ich nur soviele sagne, unser Dealer hat da oder besorgt übernacht, das ist kein Grund für Dell.
Dell hat einen grossen Vorteil:
Die haben für ihre Laptops ebenso wie für Desktops viel gemacht, dass die Admin nichts mehr tun müssen, daher ist Dell in den Unternehmen so weit verbreitet. 


bike


----------



## UniMog (15 November 2009)

@ bike 

Also ich hatte mal ein HP Pavilion zd7xxx dort war es echt ein Problem
einen Akku zu bekommen.
Der Grund damals war das die "HP Pavilion Baureihe" für den privaten Markt gedacht war und nicht zu den Business-Notebooks zählte.
Seitdem setze ich nur noch Dell ein...... von der Optik war damals der HP das geilste Notebook

Aber auch bei Dell ist alles nicht immer so schön. 
Wenn man ein Gerät hat was einen Wartungsvertrag "*Next Business Day*" 
hat oder auch den normal Wartungsvertrag...... dann klappt alles ganz gut. Wenn der Vertrag aber abgelaufen ist und man hat dann Probleme 
mit dem Dell Rechner .....dann ist man bei Dell echt ins Knie gefickt.
Einzelne Ersatzteile dann bei Dell zu bekommen ist echt eine Geburt und
die Preise sind abzocke pur.....
Und das total bescheuerte ist das man immer den ganzen Rechner einschicken muß.... Dell rückt fast kein Teil einzeln raus..... warum ??? Keine Ahnung....

Also wenn Dell ...... nur mit 3 Jahre Garantie "*Next Business Day*"


----------



## UniMog (15 November 2009)

@all

Ich habe in meinem Dell M6400 2 Stück Solid State Festplatte.
Die Platten die ich verwende sind Super Talen UltraDrive GX mit 128GB.

Windows startet schneller und auch alle anderen Anwendungen.
Sollte auch der Laptop auf den Boden fallen sind diese Laufwerke nicht 
so empfindlich wie normale Festplatten....... 
siehe Daten http://www.supertalent.com/products/ssd_category_detail.php?type=UltraDrive

netten Gruß


----------

